# Crypt growth problems.



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a Cryptocoryne x willisii that I posted about in the General aquarium plants discussions (Plants showing signs of deficiencies. thread). Details about the tank and the plant's history are in that thread.

I don't know exactly what is wrong with it, whether it's a deficiency or something else entirely. Here's some photos of the Crypt in question.



















Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

In your top photo the plant looks fine, but in the bottom one it looks quite yellow. So does the Elatine in the bottom photo. I think that the color is correct in the top one. There is nothing wrong with the plant. The new leaves are shorter than the old ones, but I think that is just an adjustment to recently being planted and to brighter light. Those long petioled older leaves were probably produced in about 1/4 as much light as you have. Leave the plant alone. it is a slow grower.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> In your top photo the plant looks fine, but in the bottom one it looks quite yellow. So does the Elatine in the bottom photo. I think that the color is correct in the top one.


Elatine? That's HC.

The yellowness is a consequence of the flash; I just cannot get clear pictures up close without using the flash. The picture from the top is a close representation of the true colour of both of the plants, a bit darker in fact.

My camera is a rather old digital camera with limited capabilities and I haven't found a way to take a picture that represents the true colours of anything in my tank.



> There is nothing wrong with the plant. The new leaves are shorter than the old ones, but I think that is just an adjustment to recently being planted and to brighter light. Those long petioled older leaves were probably produced in about 1/4 as much light as you have. Leave the plant alone. it is a slow grower.


Even the curling is normal?

It has been planted for a while, over a month. Before it was in even brighter light; it was placed near the top of the tank while it was still in the pot, about 4-5 inches away from the lights. This is why I find this growth unusual.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure what you mean by 'curling'. The new leaves are flattened, which is normal when the plant has bright light and is not crowded. The symptoms you are worrying about are *not* deficiency symptoms.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

HeyPK said:


> I am not sure what you mean by 'curling'.


Some petioles are curving left or right, instead of straight out like the original petioles. Some are growing upwards, but then curve sharply downwards, this is more obvious in the picture I took from the front.

I like the new appearance of the plant (aside from the algae, of course, still hoping the otos will gnaw on it), it's much more petite than before.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't forget when you first add a new crypt, adjustment time takes about a month.. If there's algae on it, maybe excess nitrates ?

I have an x willissii in flourite as well, for about 3 years or so, was my first crypt.. It grew huge once, I split it in half in April, from a half, I got 12 plantlets.. Put the other half back in the tank, 7 plantlets floating and surviving in an ignored goldfish bowl with the original tankwater from when it was split.. The other 5 traded. I might experiment with a couple of the plantlets to see if can go emmersed.

The half melted a bit, then came back.. Looking kinda flat now but it's also in a spot getting more light.. Putting a jobes plant stick quarter near the crypt may help 'pick it up'.. As a side note.. My tank also has excess nitrates... And possibly a lack of phosphate or iron as the faster growing plants hit a stalled growth mode... If your other species of plants are growing well, a deficiency prob not the issue. The jobes spike may simply help to pick it up since it's a heavy root feeder and will fuel new growth.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

DaFishMan said:


> Don't forget when you first add a new crypt, adjustment time takes about a month.. If there's algae on it, maybe excess nitrates ?


Nitrates are not much of an issue in my tank, unless I forget to do a water change.

I'm having problems with diatoms and very small amounts of green spot algae. Both are removed on a regular basis, the diatoms by the otos, of course. 



> I have an x willissii in flourite as well, for about 3 years or so, was my first crypt.. It grew huge once, I split it in half in April, from a half, I got 12 plantlets.. Put the other half back in the tank, 7 plantlets floating and surviving in an ignored goldfish bowl with the original tankwater from when it was split.. The other 5 traded. I might experiment with a couple of the plantlets to see if can go emmersed.


I would love for this plant to grow more, it's quite attractive. I accidentally uncovered what looked like either an extremely long root or a runner a while ago, but it hasn't spread out yet, just growing those tight little new leaves.



> If your other species of plants are growing well, a deficiency prob not the issue. The jobes spike may simply help to pick it up since it's a heavy root feeder and will fuel new growth.


They appear to be growing alright, but I'm still new at this and don't have an eye for normal growth versus problematic growth yet. 

I may try the spikes, but I don't have any other plants that would use them as well, so I'll probably wait it out and see how it goes.


----------

